# Any one had sore teeth on 2ww?



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi 

It's 8 days since I was inseminated and I was convinced that I'm heading for a BFN as I woke up really sad and grumpy today which is usually a sign my AF will be here in around 5 days.

So I might be clutching at straws now but I got a great big spot yesterday which I NEVER get but did get last month when I got a BFP (although it only lasted a week). Also, I've had really sore teeth and gums for the last couple of days. My gums feel like they're raw when I'm brushing my teeth and also when I chew, my teeth and bones in my mouth feel very sore. I've not read anyone else mentioning this so have any of you experienced this before a BFP?

Another question, I'm having slight spotting but only when I go to the toilet and really push because I'm a bit constipated - sorry TMI. I don't know if this is implantation bleeding because it's only when pushing and now I'm scared that I'm pushing out the embryo. I feel daft asking this - sorry!

Also I keep waking up really early, could this just because I'm tired and falling asleep earlier?

If I'm being silly and clutching at straws feel free to say!

Thanks for any advice or info!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry if you've already mentioned this but have you had any drugs/hormones for this IUI cycle ?  I know you've not had HCG injection but what about during the IUI cycle leading up to ovulation ?  The hormones can cause the sore and bleeding gums.  
Even on natural cycles I quite often get this around ovulation and during 2ww & then leading towards AF so again, there really is no way of knowing...noticed same on months I've conceived as those I've not so have never been able to use as a "sign" of anything.  I know during a couple of my IVF treatments, where my oestrogen levels were high, my gums were swollen and incredibly painful.....pharmacist advised I use Corsodyl mouthwash.  Some women do get this in early pg though so you just never know....

If you're only spotting/bleeding when going to the loo then are you sure this is spotting or is it from back passage (sorry TMI   ) as not really clear ?  If you're constipated perhaps it would be worth taking something like a natural senna.

You wouldn't be able to push any embryo out....they're completely safe inside your womb and no way they can be pushed out/drop out.

Do you know when you actually ovulated ?  Implantation happens around 5-12dpo so if you were to get implatation bleeding it would be around this time....but from what you're describing, unless I'm reading it incorrectly, it sounds like the spotting is more associated with you going to loo.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for replying Natasha.

How do you remember who is who and what they've had? It's amazing! My memory is shot to pieces.

I had quite a lot of Gonal F as I didn't seem to be producing an egg this month. I had a 150mg first, then 2 x 75mg but as still no follie big enough I then had another 6 shots of 150gm with scans in between before I finally got one big enough. It seemed a lot to me as last month I only had 3 x 75 shots but still only produced one follie. The month before I had 3 x 75mg plus Clomid but produced 4 and had to abandon so it seems to be taking a while to find out what suits me. So maybe it is just all the hormones? There goes one of my straws.

The spotting is definitely from the front, it had occurred to me it might be from the other end so I was quite careful in the wiping - Nice! Could I be squeezing out the implantation blood or would it normally just come on its own accord. Sorry for the TMI again.

I had a scan on both the 16th and 17 of Sept and ovulation occured naturally at some point between then so that's say 9 days ago? 

Thanks again - sorry for so many questions recently. I was doing so well at not obsessing this month but it's totally gone out of the window. I hate being like this, I'm normally very calm and rational! Grrrr!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey, don't ditch the straws just yet....it could be a good sign...but it could be the drugs/hormones.

If you're getting some spotting then it's unlikely that you're "squeezing" it out (oh the things we chat about on here   ).

If you're 9dpo then it's the right timeframe for implantation so fingers crossed.

Hang in there....easier said than done I know !

Good luck
Natasha


----------

